# New State Receord Trout



## FISHMAN1

Well, I decided to go fishing on Tuesday evening since it was such a nice day with no wind. I got out about 6pm, and the fishing was hot, and heavy. I must have caught 40 to 50 trout from 18 to 21inches long on soft plastics, so I decided to put on one of my favorite MirrOlures for big trout. Well, I let go 10 trout over 26inches long. But I kept 8 trout from 23 to 25 inches and one of the trout was 30 3/4 inches long with out squeeze the tail, So I took a photo of the length. The weight was 10.09oz. filled out the application for the TP&W catch and release record, and the body of water record for Corpus Christi Bay. Got a call from the TP$W today they told me that I have the new Texas state record trout catch and release, and the body of water record for Corpus Christi Bay. I have caught biger trout in my day up to 35in when I was 15 years old back in the 70's but did not fill out the paper work for a state record. Last year a got a 32in trout that I got mounted. 
Two state records in one day not' to bad for a day of fishing?


----------



## CaseyS

*Congrats*

Were you working the rigs on the Corpus Christi Bay?

Gotta love Robert Earl Keen Jr.


----------



## POSIDEON

Congrats On The Record...great Looking Trout...good Job


----------



## gatorbait

*Rut Roh*

Congrats on a fine day of fishing. Your one brave man, I can tell ya that for sure. I hear the popcorn machines warmin.

Z


----------



## ANGEL

lol


********* said:


> Congrats on a fine day of fishing. Your one brave man, I can tell ya that for sure. I hear the popcorn machines warmin.
> 
> Z


----------



## Redfishr

Dang three state records of the same species in one lifetime...........


----------



## kenny

It's not even the full moon..........lol


----------



## dumbstick

Was that second photo taken in heaven? Kinda creepy!! LOL

Atta boy for the spots.


----------



## Zereaux

Hmmm... that second pic looks a little funny... but if you say so, I guest it must be...
we all know fishermen don't lie, so... Congrats on the great day. I'm proud to be 
able to respond to your post.


----------



## wading_fool

Wow Good Job...congratulations, awesome fish


----------



## CAPSIZED

Sweet catch. I don't blame you, I some times blur the back ground too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I thought Carl Rowlands 15.6# catch and release speckled trout from the Laguna was the state record recognized by TPWD. Caught it on a fly rod with a popcorn baited streamer...


----------



## knot

those pics look kinda fishy you might watch out they might delete them from this website did you tell anyone where you caught the fish that will really get you in trouble


----------



## Baystlth1

Why would he get in trouble for telling where he caught the fish?


----------



## donf

Photoshop!


----------



## capt. david

Lmao!


----------



## RedXCross

I love the smell of Napalm in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stickemfisherman

All I have to say is WOW!


----------



## 100% Texan

Nice fish


----------



## Troutslurp

*Nice Fish Fishman*



knot said:


> those pics look kinda fishy you might watch out they might delete them from this website did you tell anyone where you caught the fish that will really get you in trouble


Oh my sides hurt....These didnt come out of Clear Lake did they? LMAO!

Slurp


----------



## knot

knot said:


> those pics look kinda fishy you might watch out they might delete them from this website did you tell anyone where you caught the fish that will really get you in trouble


I've quoted myself cause I didn't post that reply. I don't want any part of this bs drama. I was hacked by "grey squirt" him self. Buzz.


----------



## boo

Looks fishy to me, but if you really did catch these fish, sorry for calling bs, and your a way better fisherman then me. But if you didn't catch these fish, sorry your that pathetic to photoshop something and make up a bs report.  


I don't blame you a bit for bluring the background if you did catch em, and nice fish


----------



## GoingCoastal

Haute Pursuit said:


> I thought Carl Rowlands 15.6# catch and release speckled trout from the Laguna was the state record recognized by TPWD. Caught it on a fly rod with a popcorn baited streamer...


 His post reads Body of Water record for CC bay -
Each bay and/or lake has/or can have its own seprate water body record for several species of game fish. Its a seperate list from the one for the entire state

still nice catch.

Dave


----------



## gatorbait

*lol*

I always nail my fish to the board "on location" lol He said body of water record so why blank out the "nail" shot? Nice catch for sure, but mystery behind the post? Can we get a ruling from Maxamillian on this? lol

Z


----------



## Third Coast Fishing

FISHMAN1 said:


> Well, I decided to go fishing on Tuesday evening since it was such a nice day with no wind. I got out about 6pm, and the fishing was hot, and heavy. I must have caught 40 to 50 trout from 18 to 21inches long on soft plastics, so I decided to put on one of my favorite MirrOlures for big trout. Well, I let go 10 trout over 26inches long. But I kept 8 trout from 23 to 25 inches and one of the trout was 30 3/4 inches long with out squeeze the tail, So I took a photo of the length. The weight was 10.09oz. filled out the application for the TP&W catch and release record, and the body of water record for Corpus Christi Bay. Got a call from the TP$W today they told me that I have the new Texas state record trout catch and release, and the body of water record for Corpus Christi Bay. I have caught biger trout in my day up to 35in when I was 15 years old back in the 70's but did not fill out the paper work for a state record. Last year a got a 32in trout that I got mounted.
> Two state records in one day not' to bad for a day of fishing?


Am I missing something here? Let's "assume" the 10.09(oz) was ONE state record, what was the 2nd state record for that day? (Besides the fish story?)
Also, wasn't it a bit DARK at "6:00pm" last Tuesday? Furthermore, I happen to have a state record fish and a water body record fish and it took MONTHS to hear anything from TPWD and it was in the form of certificates in the mail.. But I guess that you are such a great fisherman, you ranked a phone call, huh? Other than that, nice catch and congratulations on your records.. TCF


----------



## FISHMAN1

********* said:


> I always nail my fish to the board "on location" lol He said body of water record so why blank out the "nail" shot? Nice catch for sure, but mystery behind the post? Can we get a ruling from Maxamillian on this? lol
> 
> Z


The fish on the board are the ones I kept. The fish were from 22 1/2 to 25in.


----------



## FISHMAN1

Third Coast Fishing said:


> Am I missing something here? Let's "assume" the 10.09(oz) was ONE state record, what was the 2nd state record for that day? (Besides the fish story?)
> Also, wasn't it a bit DARK at "6:00pm" last Tuesday? Furthermore, I happen to have a state record fish and a water body record fish and it took MONTHS to hear anything from TPWD and it was in the form of certificates in the mail.. But I guess that you are such a great fisherman, you ranked a phone call, huh? Other than that, nice catch and congratulations on your records.. TCF


#1 Catch and release record, # 2 the body of water record for Corpus Christi Bay.


----------



## wading_fool

FISHMAN1 said:


> But I kept 8 trout from 23 to 25 inches and one of the trout was 30 3/4 inches long with out squeeze the tail, So I took a photo of the length. The weight was 10.09oz. filled out the application for the TP&W catch and release record, and the body of water record for Corpus Christi Bay. Got a call from the TP$W today they told me that I have the new *Texas state record trout catch and release*, and the body of water record for Corpus Christi Bay.


On another note....the fish laying on the measuring stick looks pretty dead to me, also he says he kept 8 trout from 23 - 25" and one was 30-3/4, the picture shows 8 trout with one decidely bigger than the others so I assume thats the 30", why wouldn't you take it to certified scales since by your pics I am assuming you kept it. So where does the state record catch and release part come in? I can see the Body record but that does seem awful quick of a response to get it certified, my Lake Dunlap Water body record bass took about 2 months to get the word and paperwork back


----------



## FISHMAN1

wading_fool said:


> On another note....the fish laying on the measuring stick looks pretty dead to me, also he says he kept 8 trout from 23 - 25" and one was 30-3/4, the picture shows 8 trout with one decidely bigger than the others so I assume thats the 30", why wouldn't you take it to certified scales since by your pics I am assuming you kept it. So where does the state record catch and release part come in?


The 30+ was lot go and have a certified scales.


----------



## kenny

So the fish laying on the driveway is a different fish than the record fish you caught & released? Nice trout BTW.


----------



## wading_fool

All nice fish......not taking anything away from that.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

So how did your fish eclipse Mr. Rowlands for state record catch and release? Not talking about body of water records... you claimed state record for catch and release... inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Marlintini

why is the right thumb a different color than the left thumb?

those are some nice trout.


----------



## FISHMAN1

Haute Pursuit said:


> So how did your fish eclipse Mr. Rowlands for state record catch and release? Not talking about body of water records... you claimed state record for catch and release... inquiring minds want to know...


His catch and release record was in Dec. of 2002. The TP&W just started the catch and release in 2005 so his catch and release did not count. But he has the overall state record for trout.


----------



## shanegair

Those are some great fish but I do have a question. The fish being measured @ 30 + is the catch and release record? Do you live on the water, that looks to me like it is sitting on concrete?

Group of big fish.


----------



## FISHMAN1

shanegair said:


> Those are some great fish but I do have a question. The fish being measured @ 30 + is the catch and release record? Do you live on the water, that looks to me like it is sitting on concrete?
> 
> Group of big fish.


She is on a Bulkhead.


----------



## tngbmt

anyone saved the nailed-fish pic and look at it as a thumbnail? strange .. i can see the original pix with driveway & background. ..... hey techno-geeks show us the way to .. hack the edit. dont mean to question the fish .. just curiousity .. almost like the twin judge dredge movie when the layers can be lifted


----------



## wading_fool

Texas Parks and Wildlife shows the CC Bay water body record trout at 10.50 lbs caught in '02

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=6130


----------



## FISHMAN1

I like it' I have more pic's to.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing

I'm still wondering about the 6:00pm (start) time.. So you were night fishing? What time did you catch the "record trout"? What time did you take the picture of it before releasing it?


----------



## donf

this whole crock has got my bullsh*t-o-meter pegged to the stop


----------



## Goags

Fill in the blanks here, and I'll quickly offer my congrats.


----------



## snap

Congratulations, good looking fish.


----------



## Bluffer

Cut the background out, dont want to give away location. Being from the same area we locals could tell. 
Good one Phil!!


----------



## DPG

I am interested on where you got your scale certified. I would like to have a certified scale with me while fishing. You never know when you might catch a record-breaking fish. It would be really nice to be able to release the fish and still have a certified weight.


----------



## harv418

Man, there is green tint around here these days. 

I personally know Fil, and have fished with him for the past 3 years. He is a big trout expert. He has these fish pegged. 

If I absolutely had to catch a big trout, I want Fil leading the way. 

As for the call from TPW, I believe it. Fil and his tournament partner Vincent have been in touch with TPW because of the programs TPW has made available to each of us. Not to mention that Vincent is one of the few folks that have made the status of Elite Angler. And that does rank a call. 

IF you want to question the catch, man up, shoot Fil a PM, and go fishing with him. I have seen his talent with my own eyes, and have heard from multiple parties of 200 trout nights. Yes he fishes at night, he works during the day.


----------



## harv418

DPG said:


> I am interested on where you got your scale certified. I would like to have a certified scale with me while fishing. You never know when you might catch a record-breaking fish. It would be really nice to be able to release the fish and still have a certified weight.


I am not sure where Fil got his, but You can get a certified boga grip. Probably worth it if your after records. Or if you already have one, you can send it in for certification.


----------



## robalo 2120

so it was actually a cat from the book depository?


----------



## GulfSharkFishing

I was not with Fishman when he caught these fish but I would bet my life savings of $100 that there is NO BS here. As for the "thumb" being a different color... It is a surgical glove used to hold fish while cleaning. I have fished with Fishman Spencer on several occassions and the man can get on some fish like nobodies business. Well done fishman!!

-Dave
a.k.a Nueces Bay


----------



## grayfish

A question. Are state records based on weight or length?


----------



## DPG

grayfish said:


> A question. Are state records based on weight or length?


 Texas State Records are based on certified weight.
Texas State Catch and Release Records are based on length.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I am not to sure what all the hoopla is about. For a catch and release record, all you need is a picture, no weight is need at all. As of Nov. of this year, no one had even entered a trout for a catch and release record. The only thing that surprises me about this at all, is that Parks and Wildlife accepted an inproperly measured fish as a state record. 
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/staterecords.php?env=SW&age_group=all&list=CR&browse=Submit

Since no one had submitted an entry as of Nov 17, 2006, and Fil submitted his, then he obviously has a state record fish. Also, having fished Corpus for 30 years myself and looking at his web site, I can tell in one picture,due to the background, where he is fishing. I can tell you that I am not surprised at all to see fish like that where he is fishing.

Here are the state rules on "length only" records, also called catch and release records.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/programs/fishrecords/rules/release.phtml


----------



## flounderpusher

dudes & dudettes the man caught the fish.ya'll are so busy judging his cooking,i would hate to even see most of your kitchens,good job buddy i never even got close to a trout that big,much less caught one.congradulations


----------



## HoustonKid

I don't know Fil, but those are some nice fish he caught. Great job.


----------



## kevin122344

wow thats history in the makings. if i saw you i'd ask for your autograph


----------



## speckledred

I say good job regardless of the hoopla on the records issues. I wish I had caught em, LOL!


----------



## TobyZ

Are you not suppose to close the fish mouth and squeeze the tail to obtain its proper length? I know thats is how the Game Warden checks them!


----------



## ol billy

Those are some great looking fish regardless of anything else.


----------



## deke

Looks like all you guys calling BS just got put back in your places. I'm going with all the supporting posts on this guys talent, I'm jealous. Keep it up, don't let this BS keep you from posting more pics, like the other guy said, some of these posts have a green tint to them.


----------



## Betty Croaker

Great catch. What a night!


----------



## pevotva

Now this is why you take time to read this big ol thread. Call CSI


----------



## reel lax

Congrats,,nice fish..


----------



## rippalipp

im sorry but all the pics look kinda funny if you ask me.the one on tape is on concrete and looks deader than hell and the outher is super imposed for sure.maybe just maybe im wrong . if so i apologize.


----------



## bdear10s3

Get a grip 2 Coolers! We have kids being killed and wounded in Iraq-how can it possibly matter if the pics and story are valid or not?!


----------



## POCKID

*The fish*

Rough Crowd. I would love to have 10 pounder by any means.

Great Fish


----------



## FISHMAN1

Being jelous just brings out the worst in people, Positive people look at a glass half full. Negative people look at a glass half empty. People who like to start controversy just look at the glass.

For all the Positive people THANK YOU!

For all the Negative people you have to much time on your hands and you need to get out and go fishing!!


----------



## FISHMAN1

NEED MORE!! look at this.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=99198


----------



## Domin0

jealousy kills this cat.


----------



## Super Dave

********* said:


> I always nail my fish to the board "on location" lol He said body of water record so why blank out the "nail" shot? Nice catch for sure, but mystery behind the post? Can we get a ruling from Maxamillian on this? lol
> 
> Z


I just blew my Big Red thru my nose. lmao Dam, Zac, you have a good memory.


----------



## drew colvard

You Can Fish A Very Long Time Between Outings Like That! Congrats And Ignore The Negative Posts.


----------



## slowroll

I thought u said u released her, she looks to be laying on cement really dead?


----------



## FishingFrank

I'd like to pat this guy on the back but I think both his hands are in the way.


----------



## five.0 fisher

Let it die guys. Like Harv said earlier, we kayakers know Fishman and he can flat out catch big trout. He drives up from CC to fish in Galveston tourneys and more times than not is in the money.


----------



## DPG

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## KingTut

WOW! Nuff Said!


----------



## 100% Texan

I think them records say enough this fella can fish merry christmas everyone


----------



## spotsndots

Congrats Fil...I think the chart says it all...now I wonder if the negative posters are going to fess up and apologize....again, congrats Fil on a great fish!!


----------



## CaptSteve

Hey Fil, You need to get busy.........You only have 5 out of 7 records!!!!!!!!
Also, nice fish!! 
Steve


----------



## CT750

Dude, congrats on the records, I think they speak volumes for your abilities. Would love to fish with you some day. Don't worry about the haters, always lots of them around!


----------



## mastercylinder60

yep, it looks like some apologies are in order in this thread.


----------



## Troutslurp

mastercylinder said:


> yep, it looks like some apologies are in order in this thread.


Yeppers!!!

Hope everyone has a Blessed day! M E R R Y C H R I S T M A S

Slurp


----------



## Third Coast Fishing

I heard that they all were caught by a second fisherman who was fishing from behind this grassy knoll in CC Bay!


----------



## FISHMAN1

DPG said:


> *Congratulations!!!*


Thanks here is just a few more.

*Water Body Records for Corpus Christi Bay*

*All-Ages Records*

Rod & ReelSpeciesWeightLengthDateAnglerBait or LureAtlantic midshipman0.7731.50Jul 16, 2004Andrew Combs shrimp Bighead searobin1.1413.25Aug 5, 1987Wade Kilpatrick Black drum58.5047.00Oct 11, 2006Filip Spencer Common snook4.4424.13Oct 22, 2005Aaron ReedTexas trout killer Crevalle jack27.0044.00Jun 8, 1997Michael Tringali Gafftopsail catfish5.3126.00Jul 17, 2004Andrew Combs cut bait Hardhead catfish4.0623.00Jul 14, 2003Federico Garcia sand trout Inshore lizardfish0.148.75Jul 17, 2004Andrew Combs shrimp Ladyfish1.4420.63Jan 7, 2005Mariechen Spivey shrimp Pinfish1.0913.13Jul 8, 2005Matthew Saldana frozen shrimp Red drum16.5039.00Nov 2, 2006Filip Spencer Sand seatrout1.8817.00Nov 27, 2006Filip SpencermirrOlure Scaled sardine0.106.50Aug 20, 1999John Jackman Fly Rod, chartreuse/white clouser Sheepshead7.6922.25Mar 31, 1997Adam Peters live shrimp Smooth puffer0.7511.50Oct 15, 2005Tyler Johnson shrimp Southern flounder6.5025.00Nov 18, 2006Filip Spencer Southern kingfish0.8712.50Jul 17, 2004Andrew Combs shrimp Spotted seatrout10.6630.75Dec 5, 2006Filip SpencerMirrOlure Tripletail13.0424.88Jun 21, 2003David Bujnoch croaker

*Water Body Records for Aransas Bay*

*All-Ages Records*

Rod & ReelSpeciesWeightLengthDateAnglerBait or LureBlack drum43.0044.50Aug 2, 1996Martha Bonnet Blacktip shark14.5039.00Aug 2, 2005Joey Albinmullet Bull shark82.8070.00Jul 27, 2005Aaron Reedmullet Common snook3.1223.00Sep 12, 2006Filip Spencer Gray snapper4.9520.88Sep 14, 2005Raymond Hernandez IV Ladyfish4.9928.50Aug 14, 2005Clint Smith piggy perch Leopard toadfish3.1316.31Jul 16, 1991Tanya Page Fain Pigfish3.7512.00Nov 8, 1999Jon McIntyre Pinfish1.0612.99Dec 23, 1996Tanner Klemcke Red drum18.8035.00Oct 20, 2004Nathan Gathright live shrimp Sand seatrout1.3015.50Apr 16, 2005Mariechen Spivey live shrimp Sheepshead4.4018.75Apr 16, 2005Mariechen Spivey live shrimp Shrimp eel0.3018.50Nov 29, 1996Jon McIntyre Silver perch0.207.50May 25, 1998Duke Fowler Silver seatrout1.2515.00Nov 24, 2006Brandi Huff live shrimp Southern flounder5.1924.00Dec 9, 2006Filip Spencer Southern kingfish1.1013.00Apr 16, 2005Mariechen Spivey live shrimp Spotted seatrout10.4430.00Dec 10, 2006Filip Spencerriptide

State Saltwater Records: Catch and Releas
Rod & Reel SpeciesLengthDateWaterBodyAnglerBaitBlack drum47.00Oct 11, 2006Corpus Christi BayFilip SpencerCommon snook35.00Aug 12, 2006Lower Laguna MadreRobert Shearon Fly Rod, EG Bunny FlyRed drum46.00Jun 29, 2006Gulf of MexicoEd Henkel Fly Rod, streamerSand seatrout17.00Nov 27, 2006Corpus Christi BayFilip SpencermirrOlureSheepshead22.00Nov 18, 2006Corpus Christi BayFilip SpencerSouthern flounder25.00Nov 18, 2006Corpus Christi BayFilip SpencerSpotted seatrout

30.75Dec 5, 2006Corpus Christi BayFilip Spencer

MirrOlure

4 more pending...........


----------



## mastercylinder60

alright, let's not get too big-headed, now.


----------



## CAPSIZED

Forget the trout I'm more impressed by the 22' Sheepshead. Thats one big soul snappa. Congrats for that.


----------



## tiger

Big headed? I think after all the BS calls he has every right,To shove it down all thier throats.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Amen....It's a wonder that anyone EVER posts a picture of a fish. 8 pages of BS and rudeness. And some SHOULD know better. 

Congrats. Some get out there and do...other's just sit around and talk !!


----------



## GSMAN

I agree Mrschasintail, there seems to be alot of magazine fisherman out there. Let me just say from first hand experience that Fishman1 is the real deal. Very knowledgeable and a successful tourney fisherman regardless in which body of water he fishes. Looking forward to fishing with you again Filip. Maybe not in the fog this time! lol!!


----------



## Sharc

Was that on a "High Fence" bay ???


----------



## Mrschasintail

He should not have to defend himself at all. Why would anyone question what he says in the first place. I think it is very rude that people automatically think someone is lying.


----------



## stew1tx

I released a 32 3/4" trout into my freezer from oso Bay, think TPWD might consider that corpus christi bay. Fine catches Filip. I will be down there this weekend in my Tran Chasing the big girls down south.


----------



## flounderpusher

mct it is a reaction,unfortunetly it shows alot of there own personality traits,and alot of jealousy,greed and hate.i think it terrible,but there are fisherman that aren't worth a dead mullet.threads like this bring'm out.but keep the faith mct there are still some good ones out there.there is still me & you


----------



## FISHMAN1

WOW!! 91 post's and 17000 + lookers could be a new receord for the 2COOL????????


----------



## Wading Mark

FISHMAN1 said:


> WOW!! 91 post's and 17000 + lookers could be a new receord for the 2COOL????????


We have a long way to go for any sort of record.


----------



## dumbstick

Hasn't everyone beat up on this one enough. The guy can catch fish. Leave him be. Get over it and go catch your own....

Congratulations and sorry for the haters.


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY

Yet...another..."uncool" thread for "2cool"...


----------



## FishingFrank

Man you've gotta stop trying to convence people that your telling the truth!!!


----------



## FISHMAN1

FishingFrank said:


> Man you've gotta stop trying to convence people that your telling the truth!!!


I know!


----------

